# sana dito ka kayakap ko



## psw

Hey to you.
In a mail from my filipina girlfriend she writes:
*{mag ingat ka lagi}{sana dito ka kayakap ko}*

I know the first frase but i dont have a clue on the second one.
Can some of you guys please help me translate it?

(I think she does this to tease me )

Regards / Per


----------



## hanako.ninomiya

"sana dito ka kayakap ko" means something like "*I* hope you're here hugging/embracing me"... although "kayakap ko" means that she is the doer of the action, she is the one embracing you (which is different from the translation that *I*'ve provided*.  I* don't know how to construct it correctly in *E*nglish.

hope this helped...


----------



## niernier

hanako.ninomiya said:


> although "kayakap ko" means that she is the doer of the action, she is the one embracing you (which is different from the translation that *I*'ve provided*. *


True, it has the nuance that she is the doer of the action.

Here is my translation:
Sana _nan_dito ka kayakap ko
I hope you were here, being embraced by me.

Now, if we break the sentence into its component words:
Sana = I hope
dito = here
ka = you
kayakap = ?
ko = I/my


Kayakap is formed from the its root yakap(embrace).
I don't know how this one is technically called but I'll try to explain through examples.


pamilya(family), kampamilya(a member of the family)
dugo(blood), kadugo(a relative)
pangalan(name), kapangalan(I recall there is a word for this in English, one who has the same name with another person)


kampamilya ko (a member of my family)
kadugo ko (a relative of mine)
kapangalan ko (a person who has the same name with me)


So what do I think "kayakap ko" is?
Literally, a person that I embrace


----------



## DotterKat

*sana dito ka kayakap ko - *corrected sentence: Sana nandito ka, kayakap ko.
To all the above translations I would add my suggested English translation:
*I wish you were here in my embrace.*
Sometimes translating too literally from Tagalog can produce stilted-sounding English sentences and you have to modify the structure to make it more natural sounding, to the extent possible.

Also: *Kayakap is formed from the its root yakap(embrace).
I don't know how this one is technically called but I'll try to explain through examples.*(niernier's post)

Here, ka- is a prefix to the root "yakap". The ka- prefix is a metonymic operator that serves to identify a semantic partial ---- generally speaking, between a partial or experiential schema. In this particular case (kayakap), ka- is describing an experiential process, the notion of a shared experience (an embrace). This is why I think "...embracing me" and "...being embraced by me" are not exactly accurate, as they should translate to "...niyayakap ako" and "...niyayakap ko". In short, "kayakap ko" implies a shared experience, that is a shared embrace, with less emphasis on the doer of the action.

*Kadugo* and *kapamilya* are excellent examples of the ka- prefix as a metonymic operator describing a partial schema ---- denoting specifically the notion of being part of a collection or a mass (kadugo - of the same blood, meaning a relative and kapamilya - of the same family).


----------



## psw

Thanks alot guys - You are the best!! 
I really appreciate the help. Thanks again.
Regards / Per


----------

